# Please help! - I'm trying to find the ICD9 code



## aljones1980 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm trying to find the ICD9 code for erythema of colon. Can anyone please help?? The doctor has said this is not a case of colitis, so 558.9 won't work. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,
"mucosal erythema" is the medical term for abnormal redness of the lining of the colon. erythema is usually a sign of inflammation, such as in cases of colitis. erythema is a generic term.
I think you can use 556.9(Ulcerative colitis)

Hope this helps....

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## preserene (Feb 8, 2011)

Nalini, I feel you are very closer to the point ; yes it is one of the sign of inflammation.
Index directs us to colon inflammation- 558.9.
it is generalized term not exclusive of ulcerative colitis. All " -itis" would  share this common term. so I would prefer 558.9 colitis...., NOS.......
Will that be ok?


----------



## aljones1980 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you both for your input. I was trying to explain dx 558.9 to the doctor, but he wasn't in agreement with me.  Have a wonderful day!


----------

